

Why android doesn't provide open XMPP implementation? - amnigos
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=201

======
baggachipz
I implemented asmack in an Android app and it works swimmingly. Communicates
well with an openfire server, piggybacks java objects on the XMPP messages to
communicate with a game server. No need to depend on first-party support, the
protocol doesn't change much.

------
presty
that topic and most of the comments are from 2008/9

~~~
FlowerPower
Its still relevant today.

------
bxr
What does it really matter if android ships a XMPP library? Is the barrier to
entry to use a 3rd party library seriously that high?

Sure it would be nice if it came standard, but the impression I get from many
of these posts is that the believe the sky is falling and XMPP is impossible
without google shipping a library.

